# 750-8212/025-002 (!) kann nicht mehr als 4 Module hinzufügen



## bbm1995 (3 November 2021)

Guten Abend miteinander!

Ich habe eine 750-8212/025-002 im Einsatz und bei einer Steuerungsanpassung ist mir aufgefallen dass sobald ich die Programmierung auf die Steuerung geladen habe, in e!Cockpit / RUN STOP RESET Schalter am Gerät auf Start, dann Stop und dann wieder Start hin und herschalten muss, damit die Moduleingänge gelesen und Ausgänge geschaltet werden.
Ein No-Go bei einem Spannungsunterbruch und für den Kunden!

Zuerst dachte ich, dass die Addressierung nicht stimmt, was aber trotzdem nicht sein kann, da es früher ohne Probleme geklappt hat.

Nun habe ich testweise eine neue .ecp Datei erstellt und wollte die SPS neu einlesen, was aber nicht geklappt hat, da e!Cockpit neuerdings mir eine Fehlermeldung ausspuckt:
"Das I/O-Modul konnte nicht hinzugefügt werden. Die maximale Anzahl wurde überschritten."
Manuell ein weiteres Modul hinzufügen klappt nicht und dummerweise steht diese Limitierung nur in der Bedienungsanleitung versteckt.


Spoiler: Bedienungsanleitung











Spoiler: Bilder



Links: Alte Version; Rechts: Manuelle Zusammenstellung


Auch ein Problem beim scannen:








Kennt jemand einen Weg, diese Limitierung zu umgehen, da es früher geklappt hat?
Ansonsten muss ich schauen ob ich es mit einer 025-001 beim Lieferanten austauschen kann.
e!Cockpit Version: 1.10.0.1, Firmware Version: 19
Bin sicher der Kunde war geblendet von der ECO Bezeichnung...

Freundlich grüsst
bbm


----------



## Thruser (3 November 2021)

Hallo,

die ECO Controller haben immer irgendwelche Einschränkungen.

Modulanzahl 4 pro Knoten steht auch im Datenblatt. https://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_dat/d07508212_00000000_0de.pdf

Eventuell wird es durch eine neue e!cockpit Version besser überprüft. Du hast da ja jetzt die 1.10

Gruß


----------



## holgermaik (3 November 2021)

bbm1995 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Weg, diese Limitierung zu umgehen, da es früher geklappt hat?


Du könntest die Ein & Ausgänge absolut ohne Konfigurator adressieren.
Alternativ projektierst du einen normalen 8212 mit allen Karten und Programm und tauscht als letztes den Controller.

PS. Beides würde ich für einen produktiven Einsatz nicht machen.


----------



## bbm1995 (4 November 2021)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Alternativ projektierst du einen normalen 8212 mit allen Karten und Programm und tauscht als letztes den Controller.


Das hat geklappt, was genau meinst du mit


holgermaik schrieb:


> Du könntest die Ein & Ausgänge absolut ohne Konfigurator adressieren.


?

Wäre das die direkte Addressierung in einer Variablenliste?

```
STP6_AI01 AT %IW1: INT;
```

Danke für die Infos, ich werde trotzdem die SPS austauschen.


----------



## holgermaik (5 November 2021)

Welche Karte/Kanal welche Adresse bekommt ist ja definiert. (steht in der Controllerbeschreibung)
in einer Deklaration (GVL oder POU) kannst du den Kanal mit der direkten Adresse ansprechen. z.B. iVar AT %IW1: INT;


----------



## Lars Weiß (5 November 2021)

Deswegen sind die ECO-Controller ja auch mal eben 300€ günstiger. Spar Dir deine Nerven und tausch ihn aus, oder schraub einen Feldbuskoppler daneben und gut ist.


----------

